# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Meet ... the Perfect Mandolin Player.

## mrmando

He's solid. He's smooth.  His chops are impeccable. His tone is woody. He's in touch with his roots. There's no questioning his articulation. He may be a little stiff, but on the other hand he'll never grab the last slice of pizza just when the bass player was reaching for it.

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/f...935413201.html

----------

Ranald

----------


## MikeZito

Unfortunately he can't do harmony vocals . . . no mouth . . . .

----------


## mrmando

> Unfortunately he can't do harmony vocals . . .


That's OK, neither could the old mandolin player!

----------

MikeEdgerton, 

Rick Jones

----------


## David Lewis

He's frightened of 'chop' chords, so no bluegrass...

----------

MikeZito

----------


## mrmando

He'll play Maple Leaf Rag but not Fire on the Mountain.

----------

Rick Jones, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Denny Gies

This just goes to reinforce that we have collectively lost our minds...........but ain't we having fun.

----------


## mandolinstew

What size batteries and how many?

----------


## Bob Clark

But does he play better with a blue chip?

----------


## Steve Roberts

I work in Kent, so if anyone wants me to go by on my lunch hour and give you an "in hand" review, just let me know.

----------

Ranald

----------


## Todd Bowman

Maybe he's spent too much time in the woodshed?

----------

David Lewis, 

mrmando, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## MikeZito

I think I knew this guy's father . . . his name was Geppetto.   From what I understand, the kid was a bit of a habitual liar . . . .

----------

Ranald

----------


## Ranald

He knows quite a few "Woody" tunes, and does a great rendition of that old British patriotic favourite, "Hearts of Oak."

----------


## Brad Grafton

Shady Grove?

----------


## allenhopkins

My question is, does the seller think that posing "Woody" with a mandolin will make him more salable?  Or does he really want to keep him, although following his wife's insistence to "get rid of that thing!"?

----------


## Gunnar

Could someone post the picture here for those of us who don't use craigslist

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Ranald

Here's our musical hero.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Charles E.

Should'nt that be "mandolinquin"?

----------


## Steve Roberts

Now the mandolin is for sale. 

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/m...935418597.html

But I'm holding out for that green chair.

----------


## T.D.Nydn

Their going to execute me and turn me into tone bars!...

----------

